# SLH show results...



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

sooooo got back from the SLH show a while ago, took my NFC kitten, his first show....ended up taking the 1st open, and a 1st, 2nd and 3rd in side classes, so very happy with him! 

anyone else go today? (Apart from the famous tink's magic whom i finally met in the fur! )


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Hehe I went!

She got 3rd in her open then two thirds in her side classes and one no placement.

But for her at 16 weeks I am so pleased with her plus their being between 7-9 in each of classes I dont think I could have wished her any happier or calmer kitten


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats to both of you  x


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Tinks magic said:


> Hehe I went!
> 
> She got 3rd in her open then two thirds in her side classes and one no placement.
> 
> But for her at 16 weeks I am so pleased with her plus their being between 7-9 in each of classes I dont think I could have wished her any happier or calmer kitten


she did so well! the MC classes were big  and the girl next to her was also gorgeous, i wanted to catnap both!

my prediction for overall best in show was correct! lol


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> she did so well! the MC classes were big  and the girl next to her was also gorgeous, i wanted to catnap both!
> 
> my prediction for overall best in show was correct! lol


who got it then? x


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Indeed lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations Vixxen and Tinks, i hope you enjoyed the day today, it was nice to have some fine weather and spend a little time walking around the town there........best wishes............CHRIS


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

LousKoonz said:


> who got it then? x


Sarnia Cherie of course....lol  her coat looked fabulous today though.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Just checked catplanet, that one was a tad obvious lol x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> Sarnia Cherie of course....lol  her coat looked fabulous today though.


Lol funnily enough i just replied when you did :lol: xx


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

lol  tbh the BIS somali was stunning too


----------



## Helga55 (May 28, 2009)

In all fairness it wasn't a foregone conclusion that she would win BIS! There were some other very good cats there.


----------

